

Boulder-based SendGrid raises $21 million in venture capital - garbowza
http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_19757952

======
ngsayjoe
I recently migrated from MailChimp to SendGrid. Reason is the MC customers
support reall sucks ... they just simply suspended my account when my
subscribers reaches over 100k ... no I'm not a spammer, i have been sending
email to over 100k subscribers for many months using their API (by synching in
/ out), so when i finally decided i have the money to upgrade to their 100k
monthly plan, so i dont have to sync in / out of their API (previously 20k
plan) ... guess what is the reward? They decided to suspend my account ..
WTF???

~~~
ceejayoz
Did you ask them why?

~~~
ngsayjoe
I think it auto triggers their threshold checker ... becoz it must be
suspicious that my subs jump from 20k to over 100k ... but i have explained
that to them ... plus they have a string of interrogation questions i have to
answered ... i have been a loyal customer for over many years ... and they
just suspend me over the Christmas weekend ... it took them 3-4 days to just
reply me and finally many email bouncing back and forth ... i had enough ... i
just paid over $1000 / month to get treated like this!!!

~~~
OnEmber
We had the same experience with them. Moved as well.

------
jes5199
Does it seem weird to anyone else that "sending emails" is suddenly a money-
making venture? Have our spam detectors gotten so screwed up that this is the
only way to guarantee delivery?

~~~
ngsayjoe
Yes I tried setting own mail server but will never be able to get pass gmail,
yahoo mail, etc spam filters. Had to give up and pay these ESP at the end.

------
smalter
Does anyone know if SendGrid plans on improving their incoming parse a la
Mailgun and Postmark (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3475308>)?

We use SendGrid but have been thinking of switching to Mailgun for awhile for
their incoming parse service.

